# New memeber^Is she cheating



## Ahendrix (Mar 16, 2021)

So I’m new here, but I’ve been struggling with if this is okay
So my wife is military, and in the military you sometimes get “voluntold” to do something. She introduced me to her whole shop when we first got to this base. We went to many shop parties and everybody was there. Even people from the other shifts.
I got a new job, with new hours, and in the same period of time. She was told she has to give rides to a new guy. He didn’t have a car. So I’m like okay. How long, and she said about a week. Well I was in the period of transitioning between jobs. So I took them both to work. For about a week. Then the next week rolls on and it’s the same thing, but I get it. It’s only two weeks. So I begin my new jobs and she starts taking him to work. And all of a sudden she’s given a new task and isn’t getting home or is going in 45 minutes late or early. No big deal, she’s a rising super star at work, of course she’s going to be doing more. 
However when I got curious one day, and pressed about who this guy was. He had been there from before when we got there. Which we got here 8 months ago. So I wondered why all of a sudden she had to take him. We never had to take him before. Plus I found out they had always been on the same shift.
So I’m trying to be optimistic, because this. woman has done the same when I was going through it. But then I tell her Im not comfortable with this anymore, and it’s the 2nd time I’ve said it. And she just randomly text the kid and says she can’t take him. But she was told by her leadership to do it. In the military you can’t just drop something your leadership says to do.
So does anybody have any insight..


----------



## cp3o (Jun 2, 2018)

Ignorant civvy here - can the military really tell an employee to provide non-working hours transport to a colleague? 

And how does he travel when she has to go in early or stay late? Does he have to spend 45/90 minutes hanging around doing nothing?

Her car (not military)? - thought of putting a Voice Activated Recorder in it?


----------



## Al_Bundy (Mar 14, 2021)

Ex-military here. As you said, this guy was there when you got there. They wouldn't tell her to take him to work, they'd tell him to figure it out or else. Look man, military marriages are notoriously tough. You already know this smells to high heaven. All the classic signs are there, a new male friend at work, her working late, the list goes on. Don't ignore your gut, that was the mistake I made only to find out later on my gut was dead on.

One last thing, her coworkers will almost certainly cover for her. She's military, you're not. Best of luck.


----------

